# Best Time of Day to Bait Bear



## Roger

I have hunted black bear for several years and have always baited in the mid- to late-morning (~10 a.m.). Most of my bears have hit the bait just before dark. I recently talked with a guide in Canada who is baiting bear for a client and he baits in the late afternoon (~4 p.m.). This got me thinking if baiting at different times during a day will change the time when a bear hits the bait.

What time of day do you bait bear and why did you choose this time? What has your experiences been with baiting?


----------



## jjlrrw

This is my first year and I can start baiting the 22nd. The only times I will have a choice will be on the weekends during the week will need to be after work 6-7pm. 

I plan on alot of bait (sweets filler food and as much grain as is legal) and old cooking oil (to keep the deer out) and bacon grease early on, then two weeks prior to the hunt I will back off and try and bait everyday late afternoon hoping the bears will hurry in for dinner.


----------



## vandermi

I refreshed mine early morning like 8 or 9 am. Worked like a champ. my odor was gone by time 2 hunt. I think in Canada the do it late for the dinner bell effect?


----------



## brokenarrow

We had a bear stand up bout 50 yards away from a bait when he heard the truck door shut, 10 minutes later he was dead. When possible, we bait at 4pm. The usual time we get in the stand is also 4pm. Dinner bell effect? Yes, infact we "bang" on the five gallon buckets on the way out. Now, perfect scenario, have a buddy bait with you when you hunt and have him walk out banging on the buckets (just like normal), if no one is able to walk ya out, bang on it anyway.
This year I have the most action (during legal hours) at 8 am. My game cams dont lie (LOL). Funny that this year for me is so much different than years past. Past years the action always came after 4pm.

IMO, and from my experiance in baiting changing time of baiting will work only if you get help (from other bears) some times it dont matter. If the larger bear gets no food, he may just move his time "UP" to make sure he gets there before
"Boo Boo" does. Then again he may just be too smart for that!
My largest bears are coming in to the baits between 6am and 10:30 am this year! Although I have not seen a real KONG BEAR yet, I do have around a 300 pounder and another around 275. Still waiting for the biggun! 
Baiting is a blast whether you have a kill permit or not. Its fun to sit in stand and watch em come in even if you cant hunt em!. Its good practice also for the real thing.
If you have Oak trees in your area it may not matter what your using for bait. When the acorns are plenty and on the ground many times my baits will just about shut down till the picken gets thinner. Somthing about the "mast" crops that the bears need (and they know it). I have even tried to sweep up some acorns at home and add em to my baits. Did not matter! The bear would not leave the acorn ridges to come back to my baits even though I had a five gallon bucket of acorns there also.
IMO, Bear are not to worried about human scent at the bait site, heck some of em may be watching you (and waiting) while you bait. I DO NOT LIKE it though when my buddy thinks he can bring his two dogs to my bait sites! I went so far as to tell him NOT to visit my baits anymore (he thinks Im crazy).
I dont like dog scent around my baits!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I try to bait via a clock and show up every time at the same time. I hunt private land so I can use an ATV. I made a mistake one time and shut it off while I was restacking the logs. I had a young bear come within 10ft of me when I was bent over restacking the logs plus another one inside 30 yards standing up. This was at 12:10 pm that was the last time I shut my ATV off at my bait station.

That taught me a lesson to feed at noon, run the ATV into the bait site just prior to hunting, leave and sneak back down to my stand. I can't tell you how many bear I've had come in within the first hour of my hunts. The ATV is the dinner bell so be prepared. Good Luck with your hunt.


----------



## Roger

I've never thought about the dinner-bell trick. It sounds like it works pretty well. Have anyone else experienced this same thing?


----------



## NEMichsportsman

I am not too particular about timing in the early part of baiting. As we get closer to the actual season I cater my baiting and hunting times to whatever timetable the bears are following.


----------



## Roger

What are you using for bait and what time are you baiting your bear?


----------

